# Vistaprint is running sale on business cards



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/default.aspx?xnav=welcomeback

Right now, they are running a special on their premium business cards at $3.99 for 250 cards.  They also have the "free" cards, but the premium ones don't have the "Free Cards" logo on the back and with these, you can upload your own logo or pick from hundreds of designs (as opposed to about a dozen).

Also, my wife has used www.raisedlettercards.com
They sell business cards at $16.99 for 1,000 and they look very good.  They don't have a lot of clipart choices, but I emailed them and they said they would add a piece of clipart for free if you email it to them when you order.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 2, 2006)

I just made an order from VistaPrint and the deal is a little better than I thought.

It is $3.99 for 250 cards
$5.99 for 500
$7.99 for 1,000

and they had deals on numbers higher than that.  They will let you upload your logo and place it on the card for another $3.75
If I would have used their stock logos, that charge would have been cut out.

Also, they now take checks, which cuts out online fraud problems.

I ordered 250 and after shipping, my total was $12.98
That was for a multi-color card with my logo uploaded onto it.

AoG


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 4, 2006)

I get all my print material from images plus (www.imagesplus.com) and I get full color printing at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is a follow up.
I got my cards 12 days after I mailed the check to Vistaprint.  That means that they sent them about 8 or 9 days after they recieved my check.

I paid for the cheapest shipping, which they claimed would take 25 days.  I knew that wasn't true.  The place I order my checks from claim that if you pay more, they ship faster, but the cheap shipping from them takes 4 days to recieve.

The cards look great and if you order, pick the cheapest shipping method.

AoG


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 16, 2006)

I have used overnightprints.com twice now, and am very happy with them. The cards are really burly - they stick like shuriken.

Plus cool cards get all the girlies.... :ladysman:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 16, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Here is a follow up.
> I got my cards 12 days after I mailed the check to Vistaprint.  That means that they sent them about 8 or 9 days after they recieved my check.
> 
> I paid for the cheapest shipping, which they claimed would take 25 days.  I knew that wasn't true.  The place I order my checks from claim that if you pay more, they ship faster, but the cheap shipping from them takes 4 days to recieve.
> ...



Could you post a pic of your business card here if you are willing to share how it looks?   It's ok if you would rather not do that.

- Ceicei


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Could you post a pic of your business card here if you are willing to share how it looks? It's ok if you would rather not do that.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Ceicei,
PM me your address and I will mail you one.  Also, I have a 2 hour disc of over 60 martial arts clips I will throw in the envelope as well.  They are all clips that I have collected randomly over the web over the past few years.

AoG


----------

